# I'm only 40 and my periods have stopped - is it too late?



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so scarred that I have left it too late for just one last try to have a child of my own and I don't know who to talk to. I feel so alone. 

My period is 35 days late, I feel terrible and i am definitely not pregnant ( I did get my hopes up but I did a couple of tests which broke my heart again with the dreaded not pregnant).

I went to my doctor who told me I was very young to be going through themenopause and gave me a form for a day 2 blood test! Hmmmmm....not helpful right now!!!

Has anyone got any tips to get my periods back on track or is this the end of all my dreams? 

Thanks chrissie xxx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

I prob won't be much help, but I know what your going through the other month I wasn't sure if I had missed a period, I had pain but no red blood, only brown,sorry about the details, I went for a smear not long after and she said she can't do it incase theres a chance I'm pregnant, so I had to go home and do a test then see my doctor. I did one the next morning and even though I knew really, it was negative, and to really make me feel bad my period started the next day! I felt like my body had let me down again. My next period was alot heavier than it was before. I was worried that I was starting the menopause. Anyway the doctor said I'm to young( I'm 40 to) also she thinks it's prob just because its after not long having had IVF txt.  Have you had any recently, maybe it could be that. It could also be stress maybe.Hope I've helped abit maybe.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Rosie

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.  It is such a relief to know there could be hope!

Actually I had all the normal hormonal changes and period pains....just no period!  I havent had any txt lately but I did a lot of running at the end of last year and changed jobs which has turned out to be really stressful....I hope that is the reason!  Oh and I stopped eating meat in October - I thought it would be healthier but now I am wondering if that has anything to do with it!

Ive been reading this site loads today so booked some acupuncture with a woman in Southampton who specialises in fertility and spent a fortune at lunch time on supplements...all I need to do now is sort out my diet which is totally rubbish   - I wish i didnt like biscuits and crisps so much!!  

Fingers crossed it will be OK - but I am much more optimistic now!  

Thanks again xx


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wanted to add that we had 3 years of trying before conceiving number 2 daughter.  My periods started to go all over the place during this time and I was convinced the menopause was approaching (my mum started hers at 39!!) I know we are one of the lucky ones who had success 1st time with IUI at 40 and now have a beautiful daughter. My periods are now completely back to normal - bang on time every month and I am convinced that stress played a major part. I know its hard but I would strongly suggest you try some relaxation exercises  - stress is a big factor!! Good luck sending you lots of


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pompeybelle... Accupuncture is great for sorting out period problems.. Give it a go if nothing else it's really relaxing and can help with stress xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks pumpkin

just thought I would post in case it help anyone....I had two lots of acupuncture and took the herbs, I tried really hard to eat healthily and my period started    never been so pleased to see AF in my whole life!!

My Dr did a Day 2 blood test which showed my FSH at 19...which is high but it has been higher so I know that if I continue with the acu, start popping them goddam vitamins and actually sort of my diet    I will get my FSH down.  I am so relieved!

Good luck to anyone else facing this ...I can honestly so it was an awful few weeks/months  but I got through it and so can you xxx


----------

